# What Size Poly Bags



## KristianG (Apr 22, 2016)

What size poly bags should I get. I want to use one size bag for all shirt sizes if I can. 
The sizes folded are
S: 6" x 9 1/2"
M: 10" x 9 3/4"
L: 10" x 10 1/4"
XL: 12" x 11"

And also do I need to have a suffocating warning on the bags or does it not matter?


----------



## MiTfOrD123 (Jun 17, 2016)

12" by 16" seems to be the standard for most people. As you can fold and stick any excess material over. I would highly recommend having a suffocation label on there.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I stock about 8 different size bags with the 6x9 and the 9x12 being the most popular for 1, 2 and 3 shirt orders. Since I sometimes get 20 shirt orders, I also stock 16x24 and 20x28 bags but not as many.

I used to do nice boxes but the cost to store them (and the extra shipping cost) made it wasteful.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

9 x 12 is a good size for typical end-consumer orders of shirt(s), as @treefox2118 indicated. You'd need something larger for bulky hoodies or larger orders.


----------

